# Squid Ink Beer - Dr's Orders Cephalopod.



## NewtownClown (8/2/13)

Tried the latest out-of-the-box brew The Cephalopod by the good Doctor at The Union Hotel, Newtown.

The look on my face as it was poured was later reflected in the stunned looks from other patrons as I sipped the murky, grey/black concoction.

What resembled Mr's Marsh's pot of chalk dunker ("it _does_ get in"!), is a sour mashed, no-boil Berliner Weiss that has been spiked with squid ink!.

Not as sour as the more traditional of the style but it is very tart and refreshing. Lactic sour baby vomit and sour spent grain aroma (in a GOOD way!) with the tiniest hint of the sea.
Mouth feel could be described as medium, probably due being traditionally unfiltered and an ever so slight wheat-graininess and finishes dry. The foam is quick to dissipate but the beer remains spritzy to the end.
Flavour-wise, nothing dominates. Slight fruitiness, a little Brett, tart, sour. It is really well balanced. A summer thirst quencher for sure.

Not the prettiest of beers, but, for what many would call a "gimmick", it sure drinks way better than it looks.


----------



## brettprevans (8/2/13)

Sounds interesting. It suprises how big sooks brewers are in rehards to looks. At anhc I spiked a cider with green food colouring. If I had $1 for every person that screwed up their nose caise I t was green I could retire. Big girls blouses. And they purport to be at the cutting edge of craftbrewing and bag out megaswillers for not trying something differant. Sooks.

Now that pic woukd make you take too looks I will admit but so long as it tastes good. Id love to hear Doc's thoughts behind the beer.


----------



## NewtownClown (8/2/13)

I, too, would love to hear about the inspiration behind the choice of Squid Ink. (Oyster Stout?)

We _DO_ also eat with our eyes and appearance prepares our minds with a perception of the taste to follow. This beer has quite a visual impact that contradicts the other senses from the first taste to the last - that's what makes this beer so interesting and a pleasure to drink.

If I had a dollar for everyone that refused to taste or even smell this beer, I could have had another three schooners!


----------



## winkle (8/2/13)

Needs more squid...


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/2/13)

Could use a little BrewBrite as well  , although I'm sure that if the Doctor brewed it the taste would be great.


----------



## NewtownClown (8/2/13)

winkle said:


> Needs more squid...


 You saying _it's not the full squid _?


----------



## winkle (8/2/13)

Here's the sick squid I owe you - (boom tish).

Seriously left field beer Doc!


----------



## Nick JD (8/2/13)

Where's the barf icon...


----------



## Weizguy (8/2/13)

I suspect the colour was changed to fit in with the darker versions of regular styles that Doc brews.

In order not to change the flavour of the beer too much, the ink has met that end, as Berliner is a subtle-flavoured beer( apart from the sourness aspect).

Not sure if the sour mash is a traditional technique for this style, as his blurb says, but it has worked for me (when I brewed a Berliner).


----------



## mfeighan (8/2/13)

looks like vomit, don't think i would get past that stage


----------



## hsb (8/2/13)

Grey beer, interesting, thanks for the sticky beak sucker. h34r:

Big fan of the Dr's brews that I've sampled, sour sounds good, will keep a (beady) eye out for this one.


----------



## jammer (8/2/13)

Mikey said:


> looks like vomit, don't think i would get past that stage


Ha! Funny thing is, it tastes a lot like sick too. 
But smells like fish. Yum.


----------



## tricache (8/2/13)

Epic!!! Totally an outside the box drinker so I would give this a go for sure


----------



## bum (8/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> Where's the barf icon...


I think NewtownClown posted it in the OP.


----------



## Phoney (11/2/13)

I tried this yesterday.

Interesting, but I was over it by the second or third mouthful and then found myself in a hurry to finish it before it went warm in fear of it turning into a luke warm glass of puke. I rate it 5/10.

Newtownclown; Would be great to have an AHB meetup at the Union sometime with innerwest brewers, wouldnt you agree?


----------



## lukiferj (11/2/13)

Different. Would try it but not convinced I would enjoy it.


----------



## jammer (11/2/13)

phoneyhuh said:


> I tried this yesterday.
> 
> Interesting, but I was over it by the second or third mouthful and then found myself in a hurry to finish it before it went warm in fear of it turning into a luke warm glass of puke. I rate it 5/10.
> 
> Newtownclown; Would be great to have an AHB meetup at the Union sometime with innerwest brewers, wouldnt you agree?


I'll jump on that band wagon, if its rolling....
Live just down the road from Newtown clown.


----------



## NewtownClown (12/2/13)

phoneyhuh said:


> I tried this yesterday.
> 
> Interesting, but I was over it by the second or third mouthful and then found myself in a hurry to finish it before it went warm in fear of it turning into a luke warm glass of puke. I rate it 5/10.
> 
> Newtownclown; Would be great to have an AHB meetup at the Union sometime with innerwest brewers, wouldnt you agree?



I agree.....


----------



## /// (12/2/13)

Also on at Harts. I thought they had tapped the grease trap when I saw it. Tastes fine, just close your eyes.


----------



## mikec (12/2/13)

I was at Harts last week.
I think that was the first time I've ever consciously decided NOT to try a beer.


----------



## Jazzafish (12/2/13)

I had this at Harts last week too.
Sour beers are not for everyone, especially not a Berliner Weisse. Take that and add something else that is not for everyone... squid ink. 
As mentioned, it is not extremely sour but has a slight lacto hint (think sweet yoghurt sour) and a pinch of brett in reserve to compliment the malt.

Doc has always enjoyed pushing the boundaries... and it is not the first time he wanted the mindwarping conflict of your eyes opposing your taste.
I quite enjoyed it on that hot day.


----------



## vykuza (12/2/13)

Pick which beer line has the Cephalopod....


----------



## Doc (12/2/13)

Interesting topic ;-)

Why a sour beer ? Why a black sour beer ?

Craft beer is approx 2.5% of the beer market in Australia. There are lots of entry level craft beers. Pale Ales, Pilsners etc. Which is great, they provide a gateway for mainstream drinkers to transition to craft beer.

I don't produce mainstream or gateway beers. I produce beers that are aimed at the already converted craft beer drinker and those that are probably in the top 0.5% of the craft beer segment.
Have you noticed that the majority of my beers are beers that are either historical or a blend of two styles and usually higher alcohol ? Black IPA (2010) Black Saison (2011), Belgian Oatmeal IPA (2011), Belgian Black IPA (2012), White IPA (2012) and Double White Ale (2011,12,13). These have been/are the main seasonals.
For mid-seasonals I try to really push the envelope and make something that is a little more polarising and will be a limited small release for only the craftiest of beer venues, and those seeking something different. Defibrillator (Weizen Doppelbock on Bourbon Oak), Night Nurse (Stout White Stout) and Cephalopod (Black Berliner Weisse) are the offerings so far. 

Back to Cephalopod. Doing a sour beer is a gamble. Doing it commercially is a bigger gamble. A no-boil, sour mash and ferment with yeast and cultures is even more of a challenge. This could have been a drain pour in the early stages. Having 700L of spontaneously fermenting mash at 50degC in a mashtun after 24 hours is quite a sight . However that wasn't enough for me to push the boundaries. Simply looking at a cloudy sour/tart golden wheat beer with no-head wouldn't have made people actually think about it. It would have just been a nice please sour/tart ale. Making it black however makes you think twice and then attempt to deconstruct it and analyse its elements. Remember doing that when Black IPA's and Black Saison's first hit the market ? I do.
Using those techniques to make a Berliner Weisse black however were not available. Remember no boil and I didn't want any roast period. So squid ink was my answer. It adds minimal if any perceptible flavour (if you have your eyes closed and don't let them tell you what you should be tasting) and creates quite a visual. *Note*: It actually settles out a little after 5-6 days. The kegs need to be stored upside down before tapped and rotated after ~days to keep it on the darker side of grey rather than green (although flash photography always shows the green side).

It is great to see that many of you have enjoyed it and embraced it. It is also great to see that many haven't enjoyed it, or have a preconceived idea about it just seeing it and won't try it. This cements that my ethos of pushing the envelope to produce such a beer that is embraced by the ~0.5% and will be a journey for the rest. 

Have I jumped the shark ? Maybe. Will I be doing another sour beer anytime soon (probably not, but never say never). Not because I can't, but because I have done it and am happy with the result. I also have many other creative ideas still to bring to reality.

Normal production has resumed. Iron Lung will be out the end of this month making its Autumn return. Black Imperial Pilsner at 7% alc with all the awesome hoppieness you've come to expect and normal brewing techniques ;-)


Beers,
Doc


----------



## NewtownClown (12/2/13)

.... And for this is the reason we love you Doc :wub:


----------



## brettprevans (12/2/13)

Doc said:


> Interesting topic ;-)
> 
> Why a sour beer ? Why a black sour beer ?
> 
> ...


Love the info Doc. Cheers. Your right that's it's not for everyone. All you have to do is look at any comp and see how many ipas there are. For those of us who like brewing on the edge, have well worn copies of radical brewing etc we understand where ur coming from. It's just pushing boundaries with food. A shame I can't taste this. I love Berliner and love trying new out there beers.

Keep the prescription pad out mate


----------



## tricache (12/2/13)

Doc you are a champion...this is the kind of brewing I love...not just thinking outside the box, but smashing the box, burning it to ash and throwing the ash in the air!!! LOVE IT!!!

Also got to love the train of thought that eventually got you to squid ink...you sir are awesome


----------



## brettprevans (12/2/13)

Reread ur post doc. Ur right mate. Very clever using squid ink. Going to food is what I keep telling peiple to do. Brewing and cooking are interrelated. Anyone whose tasted squid ink pasta over a few days knows what ur talking about. My old mans a chef so I get it. Keep brewing the dream. Oh and send me a bottle lol :flamesuit:


----------



## Doc (12/2/13)

You can get to try it yourself citymorgue2.
One Melb delivery left today. A keg for Slowbeer. 
The Local Taphouse Stk are getting some too, but it likely won't arrive until next week.

Beers,
DR


----------



## NewtownClown (21/2/13)

The Union Hotel in Newtown still has a couple of kegs....

Medicated myself with a handful of these thirst quenching beauties again last night :wub:


----------



## joshuahardie (21/2/13)

Bloody good beer eh


----------



## Mr Flocky (23/2/13)

I'll be back in Sydney in a couple of weeks. Will have to pop into the Union to try one of those disgusting looking things.


----------



## NewtownClown (23/2/13)

Mr Flocky said:


> I'll be back in Sydney in a couple of weeks. Will have to pop into the Union to try one of those disgusting looking things.


Make sure you let me know when you are arriving and we will catch up for a beer. 
Hopefully there will still be some left. As of Wednesday they had three kegs left.


----------



## Mr Flocky (25/2/13)

Won't be getting to the inner west until probably Saturday week. But maybe a midday catchup at the Union before poker at the Impy. I'll get in contact with you before then hopefully.


----------



## Pistol (28/2/13)

Love your work Doc. 

Suppose I'm one of the 0.5%!


----------



## hsb (28/2/13)

Had one tonight at the Taphouse, Sydney. Was quite a bright green, no head. I enjoyed it, if I didn't know the ingredients I probably would have described it as sour apple, drinking with my eyes there.
Some interesting burps afterwards, but glad I tried it, cheers, easily the nicest beer I had all night, look forward to the next one.


----------



## Bizier (1/3/13)

I also enjoyed a pint of this over the weekend. Good stuff Doc.


----------



## Thylacoleo (4/3/13)

Anyone know when this should be hitting the taps at the Wheatsheaf? Or, have I missed out?

I did get to try the rose Berliner Weisse (Temple Scarlet Sour) they had on tap a couple of weeks ago, my first taste of this style. Rather pleasant, tart & refreshing, but I think the colour (and the flavours which came with it) influenced me and I could only taste a framboise/kriek (styles which I've only very limited experience, too). I haven't had the chance to taste other Brett-beers, so I'm rather looking forward to trying what sounds like a more honest representation of the style (with a less flavoured colour twist).

Cheers!

Edit: Okay, so I just found out (after posting) that the Wheatsheaf "On Tap" page has been updated with Cephalopod... I swear I checked it only yesterday! Looking forward to getting down there and giving it a go!


----------

